# Ask RCI (Read/Search Only) -- Move To "Archive" Section ?



## AwayWeGo (Nov 20, 2007)

OK, TUG-BBS headings are being shifted a bit anyhow, so why not move _Ask RCI (Read/Search Only)_ down to the "Archive" section? 

Shux, it's inactive & nobody can add anything to it any more, so that pretty much makes it archive material, right? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 20, 2007)

I only leave it up top as its a pretty highly trafficed forum even though noone can post there.

once the traffic starts tapering off...it will move down south.


----------

